# ECB Rate- Tracker Mortgage



## jeny (27 Jan 2010)

Hi, Could anyone advise me of a good website for keeping track of the changes in the ECB RATE.

My mortgage is on a tracker mortgage and it went up 100euro this month and I was not expecting it,

Thanks


----------



## plant43 (27 Jan 2010)

The ECB rate wasn't changed last month so that can't explain the extra 100 euro.

Is it possible there was some change in your TRS entitlements?


----------



## Robin Banks (27 Jan 2010)

jeny said:


> Hi, Could anyone advise me of a good website for keeping track of the changes in the ECB RATE.


 
http://www.ecb.eu/stats/monetary/rates/html/index.en.html

The last time the ECB rate changed was May 2009 and that was a reduction to 1%.

If your mortgage is a tracker it should not have gone up this month.

Call your bank and ask for an explanation.


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jan 2010)

TRS I am guessing. 


How many years do you have the mortgage ?


----------



## Robin Banks (27 Jan 2010)

Thats a good point, mortgage interest relief is diminishing now for a lot of borrowers.


----------



## Kine (27 Jan 2010)

Yup, mine went up close to €200 even though I'm on a tracker. 

Stupid diminishing returns


----------



## fobs (27 Jan 2010)

If we bought a house in October 2003 should we still qualify for the TRS until September 2010? Ours went up this month by €45.


----------



## chrisboy (27 Jan 2010)

fobs said:


> If we bought a house in October 2003 should we still qualify for the TRS until September 2010? Ours went up this month by €45.




No, yours is finished 1st jan 2010.


----------



## Butter (27 Jan 2010)

Check out this thread - I think it might be relevant to the OP.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=130391


----------



## jeny (1 Feb 2010)

I bought in 05 so I am still entitled but it may have decreased. Its an awful pain this TRS to be honest mine is always changing I cant keep up with it.

Is there any word on the ECB rate going up? My mortgage just rolled onto a tracker in oct so its not something I am familiar with at all.


----------



## Kine (1 Feb 2010)

It's at historic lows and doesn't look likely to decrease further.

It's most _likely _trajectory is to increase back up slowly, but then again, if I knoew when for certain I'd go and make some money off it


----------

